# cardiopulmonary and cardiorespiratory arrest- failure???



## nbluvette (May 4, 2010)

Opinions??

if documentation states cardiopulmonary arrest what code do you assign?
if documentation states cardiorespiratory arrest what code do you assign?
if documentation states cardiopulmonary failure what code do you assign?
if documentation states cardiorespiratory failure what code do you assign?
__________________


----------

